# GT 5000 upadate



## cburgess (Jul 27, 2004)

Update, The Sears man came & agreed it is leeking, Da. But he also had a new engine sent to my house the next day DHL. He will be back Tue. to change it out. It seam to be leeking out of the sump gasket/bolts. I am just so happy that they stand behind this, It seamed to be a good value for the $, but its nothing Like my old 1971 Graverly.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Good to hear the positive update...Now if my oak root damaged deck plate would come in, I would be happy. I just removed it for now since I have too much to do around the property!  Keep us informed and take some pics if you can!

Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Glad to hear they are taking care of it. And that they sent the motor next day at least you know he wasn't pulling your chain about fixing it. Keep us informed.


----------

